# Beretta 92fs inox?



## Wbrandon (Jan 10, 2015)

Does beretta no longer make the 92fs inox with the ss hammer, safety, and trigger? Ivecalled every place and all I can get is the black controls !any information is appreciated.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wbrandon:
If you can, buy one used. That's what I did. Beautiful gun! Those parts you mentioned except for the hammer are now plastic. Beretta offers steel replacements at their on-line store and in one of their catalogs. That's some shit, they should have put them in their new guns in the first place. What a disappointment! Installing the slide safety is somewhat of a pain in the ass trying to keep those little pins in place, for those who want to change them out. For people that are not that skilled at working on guns, they will have to pay someone to do it, in addition to the cost of the parts. Oh, well that's how things seem to be going these days not just for Beretta, but for other products as well.


----------



## Wbrandon (Jan 10, 2015)

desertman said:


> Wbrandon:
> If you can, buy one used. That's what I did. Beautiful gun! Those parts you mentioned except for the hammer are now plastic. Beretta offers steel replacements at their on-line store and in one of their catalogs. That's some shit, they should have put them in their new guns in the first place. What a disappointment! Installing the slide safety is somewhat of a pain in the ass trying to keep those little pins in place, for those who want to change them out. For people that are not that skilled at working on guns, they will have to pay someone to do it, in addition to the cost of the parts. Oh, well that's how things seem to be going these days not just for Beretta, but for other products as well.


So now all of these guns come with not only black parts but they are plastic as well!?!? Beretta Factory 92 Steel Parts This link will be the parts to replace the plastic to at least metal correct?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wbrandon:
You are indeed correct! Like I said that's some shit! Used to be all metal parts, now they use plastic but offer steel substitutes at extra cost for those whom they've pissed off. This mentality only encourages those who want one, to buy a used one. Besides the used one will probably have better value in the long run. One has to only ask what else did they cut corners on?


----------



## Wbrandon (Jan 10, 2015)

desertman said:


> Wbrandon:
> You are indeed correct! Like I said that's some shit! Used to be all metal parts, now they use plastic but offer steel substitutes at extra cost for those whom they've pissed off. This mentality only encourages those who want one, to buy a used one. Besides the used one will probably have better value in the long run. One has to only ask what else did they cut corners on?


This really sucks. Not sure what to do now. I want the inox, but I really would rather have metal parts. Wonder if it's best to go ahead and buy the inox version with the black for 620 or look used


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wbrandon:
I'd go for the used, mine has all stainless steel parts with the exception of the frame which is an aluminum alloy. The only plastic part that I replaced was the mainspring cap that had a lanyard loop. Yeah, a plastic lanyard loop! I bought an all steel one from Jack First. Me, I just would not want to give in to them. When I saw new ones at the gun store, I was like what's with this shit. Glad I bought a used one instead of new. Besides since it was used I paid around $500 for it and got a better gun in my opinion to begin with.


----------



## Wbrandon (Jan 10, 2015)

desertman said:


> Wbrandon:
> I'd go for the used, mine has all stainless steel parts with the exception of the frame which is an aluminum alloy. The only plastic part that I replaced was the mainspring cap that had a lanyard loop. Yeah, a plastic lanyard loop! I bought an all steel one from Jack First. Me, I just would not want to give in to them. When I saw new ones at the gun store, I was like what's with this shit. Glad I bought a used one instead of new. Besides since it was used I paid around $500 for it and got a better gun in my opinion to begin with.


I understand completely what you are saying and may be the route I go. I would really like to get a brand new gun though so that I know exactly what has been done to it. ID be okay with having the black parts on the gun as long as they were metal. If I were to buy this inox gun and buy the steel replacement parts from beretta and have them switched, then would this be the exaclty like the real inox with all steel but just in black?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was visiting my father last summer, he gave me back the stainless steel Beretta 92FS that I gave him back in the 90's. It still has the trigger guard hang tags on it. 

He never fired it and it rarely left the factory box it was in. He even found the walnut Beretta factory grips panels that I had also given him for the gun. 

I was very happy that he decided to give it back to me. The wife and I took him out for a nice dinner. 

It's going to be a safe queen. Gonna hang onto it and just let it appreciate in value. Try doing that with a Taurus. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wbrandon:


> If I were to buy this inox gun and buy the steel replacement parts from beretta and have them switched, then would this be the exaclty like the real inox with all steel but just in black?


I believe so. Except they are probably made of carbon steel instead of stainless steel if that is an issue for you. All of those parts that are pictured, in the older guns were all of stainless steel. Another upgrade you might want to consider while you are at it is the "Wolff Trigger Conversion Unit" that replaces the factory trigger spring. According to their instructions: "Unit will not fit newer Beretta pistols with polymer triggers and newer Taurus pistols due to design changes in these pistols." I do not know if this unit will work if you swap out the polymer trigger for a steel one? If that is what they were referring to. If you do decide to go this route I would call Wolff and ask first. From what I understand is that the factory trigger springs were inherently weak and this unit was designed to solve that problem.

I don't know how good you are at working on guns. The Beretta 92 is really not that difficult to work on with the exception of installing the slide safety. Which I mentioned earlier can be a pain in the ass trying to get those little pins aligned while pushing it into the slide. If you can do it yourself, great. Of course you'll need the proper tools. But if you have to pay someone it's about an hour's job maybe a little more depending on the skills of the gunsmith, plus the cost of the parts. So you could probably be looking at about $120 or so over the price of the gun.

People are buying new Beretta's and are using them without changing a thing and they are probably not failing as is. So it is really up to you whether to change yours. It did however bother the shit out of me to see them using plastic parts in their newer guns without an appreciable reduction in price. A plastic guide rod? Maybe, easy to change while field stripping, but not all those parts. Especially ones that for some might require the services of a gunsmith. I just hate plastic triggers I always feel that it is the one thing that is going to break. Not so much on the striker fired pistols but those which have a long heavy double action trigger pull. Such as on a DA/SA pistol. Just for the record I replaced all the triggers, those that were available on my striker fired pistols also. Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## Wbrandon (Jan 10, 2015)

desertman said:


> Wbrandon:
> 
> I believe so. Except they are probably made of carbon steel instead of stainless steel if that is an issue for you. All of those parts that are pictured, in the older guns were all of stainless steel. Another upgrade you might want to consider while you are at it is the "Wolff Trigger Conversion Unit" that replaces the factory trigger spring. According to their instructions: "Unit will not fit newer Beretta pistols with polymer triggers and newer Taurus pistols due to design changes in these pistols." I do not know if this unit will work if you swap out the polymer trigger for a steel one? If that is what they were referring to. If you do decide to go this route I would call Wolff and ask first. From what I understand is that the factory trigger springs were inherently weak and this unit was designed to solve that problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information you have provided to me! That link I posted doesnt have all th parts I don't think though. It has the safety, guide rod,mag release, and trigger. Does this mean you. Can you not change the slide stopper and the rotating piece that lets you remove the slide?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> It's going to be a safe queen. Gonna hang onto it and just let it appreciate in value. Try doing that with a Taurus.


I really like my older 92FS Inox. After seeing and handling the new ones I'm glad I bought used. It came in it's original box, had an extra magazine and manuel just as the new ones. It showed no wear whatsoever and is a beautiful gun, well made and a work of art. However, I never carry it as I feel it is too big and bulky for a 9mm. pistol. Apparently the previous owner thought so too. Same here, gonna' just hang on to it, pull it out of the safe and admire it. I do think the older models will be sought out and increase in value over the newer ones. I don't even want to get into Taurus.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wbrandon:
To my knowledge those are the only plastic pieces on the newer guns. You would be replacing part for part. The slide stop or release has to be made of steel as that part is under a great deal of stress. I believe the rotating piece or disassembly lever is also made of steel.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> 
> I really like my older 92FS Inox. After seeing and handling the new ones I'm glad I bought used. It came in it's original box, had an extra magazine and manuel just as the new ones. It showed no wear whatsoever and is a beautiful gun, well made and a work of art. However, I never carry it as I feel it is too big and bulky for a 9mm. pistol. Apparently the previous owner thought so too. Same here, gonna' just hang on to it, pull it out of the safe and admire it. I do think the older models will be sought out and increase in value over the newer ones. I don't even want to get into Taurus.


The one I gave to my dad was only known as a Beretta 92FS Stainless Steel model, at the time. The term "Inox" wasn't even around yet.

I'll have to do some digging and check the purchase receipt. I know that I still have it. It was like 1995 or 1996 that I gave it to him.


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

desertman said:


> Wbrandon:
> If you can, buy one used. That's what I did. Beautiful gun! Those parts you mentioned except for the hammer are now plastic. Beretta offers steel replacements at their on-line store and in one of their catalogs. That's some shit, they should have put them in their new guns in the first place. What a disappointment! Installing the slide safety is somewhat of a pain in the ass trying to keep those little pins in place, for those who want to change them out. For people that are not that skilled at working on guns, they will have to pay someone to do it, in addition to the cost of the parts. Oh, well that's how things seem to be going these days not just for Beretta, but for other products as well.


I know this thread is 6 years old...however i wanted to know if the (plastic) polymer triggers, safety levers, magazine release, had any problems being polymer. I did some research and found a you tube video and he showed a magnet being stuck on his 92 trigger, safety lever and magazine latch.
I have a rare earth magnet and tried it on my (1994) U22 Neos, (2002) 92FS and (2019) 96A1. I found out my U22 is all steel..... my 92FS and 96A1 is polymer coated STEEL on all the above parts.
Just wanted to pass this along.....


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

bear1998 said:


> I know this thread is 6 years old...however i wanted to know if the (plastic) polymer triggers, safety levers, magazine release, had any problems being polymer. I did some research and found a you tube video and he showed a magnet being stuck on his 92 trigger, safety lever and magazine latch.
> I have a rare earth magnet and tried it on my (1994) U22 Neos, (2002) 92FS and (2019) 96A1. I found out my U22 is all steel..... my 92FS and 96A1 is polymer coated STEEL on all the above parts.
> Just wanted to pass this along.....


My 92FS passes the magnet test.


----------

